

Haskell has memcached bindings; maybe GHC could memoize directly to memcached? - lsb
http://hackage.haskell.org/cgi-bin/hackage-scripts/package/memcached-0.1.1

======
mooism2
Ghc could memoize _what_ to memcached?

Is there some context I'm missing? I feel like I'm coming in half-way through
a conversation.

~~~
lsb
So, in Haskell, each function is pure. If you want to modify the state of the
world, you thread the world through your function.

Just as a thought, it'd be interesting to see if Haskell could use a memcached
backend to memoize the values of old function calls.

~~~
mooism2
Ah, you mean programs compiled by ghc, not ghc itself.

It shouldn't be too difficult to write a `memo` function that memoises its
argument using `unsafePerformIO` and memcached. There's no need to modify ghc.

